# Smith and Wesson. M&P 15-22 thoughts?



## coyy2k1

I am thinking of getting this rifle, ammo is cheap, and universal, lol, when available. It is also a rifle my wife doesn't have a problem shooting ( recoil) and can do a lot of damage when in good hands. She actually shoots our pistols better than I but she doesn't like a high powered rifle because of the recol. Shotguns are pretty much the same for her. If you have one or know someone with one any input would be great. Thanks


----------



## whoppo

i'm a very happy 15-22 owner... passed the 10,000 round mark some time ago.
Using CCI or Federal ammo, malfunctions are almost non-existent. Mine despises all varieties of Remington ammo.
Having the same manual of arms as its "big brother" AR15's, it's a great trainer.

Accurate, reliable and fun to shoot, this is an outstanding firearm and a good addition to any collection.


----------



## Old Man

I love the one I have. I truly enjoy shooting it


----------



## alterego

The only legitiment reason to own one of these rifles is to allow cheap repeted functional training on the use of a very similarly manufactured .223 or .308 version of the same rifle.
They are not more accurate, cost effective, or inconspicuous than any other standard use .22 caliber rifle.

Any one who believes a tacticle .22 caliber rifle is any thing other than a (fill in the blank)_____________

Is foolishly caught up in the tacticool craze,

For which I say what ever you can afford.

Prudence says, go buy two .22 calliber 10-22's or the like for the same money,


----------



## Verteidiger

whoppo said:


>


Scariest thing I have ever seen riding shotgun in a mini-van (or is that a GM pick-em-up truck?).

I agree these make great training rifles, and with the price of ammo these days, it is likely to be the range weapon of choice for many.


----------



## BigRat

Great fun little rifle! Great trainer for your AR, me and the wife both love the 15-22. Best of all it's cheap to shoot, and I can save up more of my .223/5.56.

BigRat


----------



## Ripon

I agree with this, but I might vary and say buy a 10/22 and 77/22 so you can have a bolt action and a semi auto; there are other bolts that are less and perhaps a better option.
While I own 10/22's and numerous others I do not own a dedicated tactical 22 like the 15-22 presented here in the images. I do have a CMMG upper receiver in the dedicated 22LR
caliber which fits nicely on a light weight AR lower (polymer type) and functions really well. Nice thing is if I had too I can place an actuall 223 upper on the same receiver and use
it if need be. Kind of a 2fer thing.



alterego said:


> The only legitiment reason to own one of these rifles is to allow cheap repeted functional training on the use of a very similarly manufactured .223 or .308 version of the same rifle.
> They are not more accurate, cost effective, or inconspicuous than any other standard use .22 caliber rifle.
> 
> Any one who believes a tacticle .22 caliber rifle is any thing other than a (fill in the blank)_____________
> 
> Is foolishly caught up in the tacticool craze,
> 
> For which I say what ever you can afford.
> 
> Prudence says, go buy two .22 calliber 10-22's or the like for the same money,


----------



## jc-hunter

I have one and it eats any ammo, even Remington, that I run through it. Disassembling the mags, cleaning, and a light oil will usually take care of any feeding and/or jamming problems. As stated, the .22lr is not high on the self-defense list, but, as many experts say, " Any gun is better than no gun." Foot pounds of energy, expansion, and penetration are the key elements of self-defense. Of course shot placement is at the top of the list. When it comes to .22LR, ammo choice can be a real eye-opener. Some 22LR ammo only has 68 ft.lbs, of energy. On the opposite end of the spectrum, Aguila Supermaximum, 30 gr. Round nose has 204 fps. of energy. Stay away from hollow points in 22 LR. They dont expand enough to really make a difference. Round nose will give better penetration and therefore more beneficial in 22lr. A center neck, or head shot in a 22LR with this ammo, will have better results than 9mm, 40 cal, or .45acp in a poorly placed shot, like a shoulder or non-vital area. Keep in mind that the fps. of energy of any given ammo is much higher in a rifle than in a pistol. The longer barrel length of a rifle contributes more compression , therefore more velocity and ftps. of energy. Shoot some cheap 22lr. ammo, then try the Supermaximum. I think you will be impressed. In a shtf scenario, I would greatly prefer my 7.62, but if it were my M&P 15-22 or nothing, I'll take the 15-22.


----------



## bbqbob

I love my 15-22, probably my favorite firearm. It is very reliable and tack driving accurate, I think I probably have a few thousand rounds through mine.


----------



## whoppo

alterego said:


> The only legitiment reason to own one of these rifles is to allow cheap repeted functional training on the use of a very similarly manufactured .223 or .308 version of the same rifle.
> They are not more accurate, cost effective, or inconspicuous than any other standard use .22 caliber rifle.
> 
> Any one who believes a tacticle .22 caliber rifle is any thing other than a (fill in the blank)_____________
> 
> Is foolishly caught up in the tacticool craze,
> 
> For which I say what ever you can afford.
> 
> Prudence says, go buy two .22 calliber 10-22's or the like for the same money,


I purchased mine because it offers the same manual of arms as my AR15's and costs about a nickel for each squeeze of the trigger.
It also breaks down for maintenance just the same as an AR15... quickly and without tools. Post-range cleaning takes a couple of minutes.
I've owned a number of 10-22's and they are indeed excellent guns, reliable, accurate and fun to shoot.. although I've always thought they were a bit of a PITA to maintain. It could just be that I'm lazy though


----------



## whoppo

Verteidiger said:


> Scariest thing I have ever seen riding shotgun in a mini-van (or is that a GM pick-em-up truck?).
> 
> I agree these make great training rifles, and with the price of ammo these days, it is likely to be the range weapon of choice for many.


Good spotting.. 2005 Chevy Avalanche.


----------



## coyy2k1

Thanks guys for the input I was trying to get a feel for this rifle. I also have several other high powered rifles, all boot action that will serve in a pinch as well. Like out to 600 yards or more lol. The wife I am sure will love it to learn at least the feel of what an AR system feels like.


----------



## sargedog

I love mine, I have even got the wife shooting with this rifle. The biggest thing for me is the ease of breaking down and cleaning, ammo is cheap, shoots any brand I put through it. I am definitely not sorry I bought this gun. I have other.22 rifles, but this one is my favorite to shoot.


----------



## Fluffie

I personally don't have any experience with the 10/22 but I do have the big brother .223 and if the 22 is made to the same quality as the .223 then I'd do it. Only issue I have ever run into with big brother was clambering steel cased rounds but once they were chambered and firing never had a jam. I feel that s&w makes good quality weapons and I have no doubt this is another one.


----------

